# Somali Pirate Takedown (End 10 min)



## KBar666 (Jun 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rMvGIqa-ZlM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rMvGIqa-ZlM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tip001 (Jun 27, 2009)

I watched it last night.  The SEALs well did outstanding.  
Pirates had it coming to them for fucking with the USA.


----------



## CBTech (Jun 27, 2009)

I saw it too. I was going to get up and post that it was on but I was falling asleep. I hope it re-airs. We had a Moanster M.A.S.H. that morning (Make a Sailor Hurt) and spent the whole morning running, swimming, carrying Zodiacs, shooting.... all in 100+ heat. I'm not kicking myself in the ass for dozing because in the A.M. I was striving to be as bad ass as those SEALs were last Easter.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## MIkeH92467 (Jul 18, 2009)

Man, I knew that was a big time operation but I had no idea just how tough it was. I'm in awe!


----------



## shadoload (Jul 18, 2009)

Too cool, screw pirates


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 3, 2009)

Very cool...


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice job, SEALs - glad you're on our side.:cool:


----------

